# Thailand Visa's- Staying for a year...



## briannadawnk (Feb 13, 2017)

I am quite confused on the visa process. I am planing to stay in Thailand for one year and would like to know what my options are. I have a 7 year old as well, so I assume that she will also need to get a visa?

I am unsure If I will be working in Thailand, but I am considering it. So what would be the process of getting a travel visa and a work visa?

Any information on travel visas, work visas and a visa with a child would be very helpful.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gnazi71 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm not an expert in visas but
every person needs a visa
if you have a torurist visa you cannot absolutely work
to get a working visa you need to find a work place and then you'll get the visa

Maybe someone will explain you better


----------



## Dekillon (Jun 18, 2017)

briannadawnk said:


> I am quite confused on the visa process. I am planing to stay in Thailand for one year and would like to know what my options are. I have a 7 year old as well, so I assume that she will also need to get a visa?
> 
> I am unsure If I will be working in Thailand, but I am considering it. So what would be the process of getting a travel visa and a work visa?
> 
> ...



Hi

Working in Thailand requests to be well informed about the regulations and to be motivated. 

What kind of job are you looking for ?

If you have a job with Business visa and Work permit then you will have no problem to get a visa for your child too.

Regards


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Dekillon said:


> Hi
> 
> Working in Thailand requests to be well informed about the regulations and to be motivated.
> 
> ...


TOURIST VISA
This visa type, as its name states, is issued to foreigners entering Thailand as tourists. It must be obtained abroad before traveling to Thailand. Upon arrival a stay of 60 days will be granted, which may be extended by another 30 days (β1900 at local immigration office) for most foreign nationals. This type of visa, often called the “Retirement Visa” may be extended to long term stays of up to one year if you meet the retirement requirements.

"O" VISA
The "O" visa is good for 90 days. It costs a little more, but, you won’t have to make a trip to immigration and pay to extend it, which cannot be done. 

In both cases, you'll have to do the visa run a week or two before the visa expires. 

You'll see many people say get the standard tourist visa because it's less expensive. This is true, but, it's good for 60 days. It can be extended ONCE for 30 days, but, it costs B1,900, so, it's not really cheaper. The "O" saves you extra trips to your local immigration office.


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

You will have to check the Thai Embassy in your own country to see, What you can get.
Retirement and tourist are total different.
In the UK you can get tourist visa for one year stay in Thailand , cost is £125 pounds and you have to show bank account statement with funds of £5000, this works the same way as retirement visa, needs to be re-stamped every 90 days , so tourist you do visa run every 90 days , and retirement you sign on every 90 days .
Do you have a job ! Or just coming .over to see whats available also your age can help. <Snip>


----------

